# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Anetari qe simpatizoni.

## mia@

Po e hap nje sondazh tetrete duke u nisur se dy sondazhet e para perfshini kryesisht anetaret e rinj. Ketu kam futur anetare aktiv, por qe kane dhe njefare kohe ne forum.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

sa tema ke vendos per te hape , derisa te dali sondazhi?
e terrheq voten time ndaj teje. s'qeke aq e zgjute sa mendoja .


lool

----------


## FLOWER

vetem darius ka ngelur

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dea me vjen sh.keq po paske ik pak per fill,... :perqeshje: 

shko tekn/forumi mjeku per ju, dhe bej nji vizite tek kardiologu...

----------


## mia@

> Dea me vjen sh.keq po paske ik pak per fill,...
> 
> shko tekn/forumi mjeku per ju, dhe bej nji vizite tek kardiologu...


Sinqerisht nuk e kutova sesi u hapen gjithe keto tema. Une klikoja te titulli dhe me postohej tema. Si ka mundesi? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Sinqerisht nuk e kutova sesi u hapen gjithe keto tema. Une klikoja te titulli dhe me postohej tema. Si ka mundesi?


Pyet Diton,

se ai merr vesh nga spiunazhi.... :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Akoma nuk eshte mbyll kjo tema qe e hapa gabimisht dy here?
Do ju lutesha moderatoreve ta mbyllin, apo ta hedhin ne kosh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

gezuar fshesen e re,

me fshat dhe perru,

----------

